# Review-Jorda B Styled RDA



## Alex (30/5/18)

Jorda B Styled RDA review self.electronic_cigarette

by qkimat1 

Jorda B styled RDA
A FastTech clone (~9$)




Sorry for the drops of juice on the cap. This little devil is in constant use since I got it.

This, my dear vapers, is the one. Sorry, Berserker fans. Apologies to you, Galaxies crowd. This is better...


The looks
The Jorda is a wasp nano sized MTL/DTL side airflow 22mm RDA. The clone is machined perfectly. No flaws here. I wouldn't tell it's a clone if it came and kicked me in the ass. The atomizer came with two top caps - one black with one airflow hole on one side and two on the other, and one stainless steel with two holes on one side, and three on the other. The SS one is a little tighter, and heavier. The 510 drip tip is nice and tall. It does a great job at isolating the heat of the cap from your lips. Not that the cap gets hot while vaping - it doesn't. The deck is nice and smooth, with sanded surface. It's easy to build on, but more on that later. The airflow can bs adjusted in 3 steps from tight MTL, like the Speed Revolution (but tastier), to tight, flavourful DTL (that's where I use it the most). It comes with a squonk pin pre-installed.


The Deck
The deck is nice and tidy, with coil clamps/screws quite wide apart. There's more place to work with than in the Berserker. The screws are far from the top cap, so there's no danger of shorting. Building is easy. You just put the coil on a jig in the deeper part of the deck, wrap the wires around the screws, and clamp them down. I use 30ga parallel ni80 - around 6 wraps on a squonker mech. No problems here.


The vape
When I tried the Berserker, I thought that's the one. However, it was weirdly tall, and thin, and I kept looking around. I was wrong the first time around. This RDA is the one. The vape is flavorful and smooth. With the airflow open you get a very tight DTL draw and a thick cloud. With the airflow set tight, you get a tight MTL draw. The middle option is great for everyday low wattage vaping. Right now I'm around 0.7-0.8ohm on a mech squonk, and the vape is more than satisfactory.


Conclusion
Get it. It's great.
That's it. Get it. It's a great flavor chasing RDA for restricted DL or tight/loose MTL. I like the looks, the flavor, and the options more than the Berserker. With the Crea mod it's a cheap (25$ for both), great, easy to use combo for everyday. Since the airflow is so restricted, and the flavor is so good, you can build at higher resistance, and the battery will last all day.

source: https:// www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/8n123o/jorda_b_styled_rda_review/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

